# 1920's 26" ivers johnson moto bike project



## redline1968 (Oct 6, 2010)

picked the frame up at the iron ranch swap and thought i would put it back together for fun. got the fenders/stand from bud poe. thanks bud.    the rest is off the shelf.  it has the original owners tag on the tube " david scott".    nos 26" tires also. looks cool.... mark


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh thats sweet! You gonna paint it? Looks just like mine! Are your rims 26 or 28 inch? Metal clad over Wood?


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh and do you have a serial number at the seat post on frame? What is it? It wont help in identifying year, no number list available. Just curious. I have the actual literature for this bike, I will post it later. Your bike appears to be a "Mobicycle".


----------



## bud poe (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah the bike looks great, I love the owners name tag!  
Glad I could help out, I got dibs on it when you decide to sell...ha ha!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 6, 2010)

ill look at the numbers later and post them. its a 26 inch rim.   i will restore it or ? it wont be for a while since i have too many on my plate already.  dibs!!!!!!!!!!  ha ha... mark


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 6, 2010)

So the rim is 26" without the tire?


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 7, 2010)

yes  the tires are for a 26 in rim not 28's.  I cant find numbers anywhere on the frame except what is on the tag.  very strange i looked all over..  mark


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 7, 2010)

I rode it this weekend and happened to snap some new shots.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 7, 2010)

cool bike looks like a 28 inch.   i found the numbers it is 478545.   it was originally red and white. mark


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 7, 2010)

mine is 535858, our bikes are approximately 57,313 numbers apart. How many bikes do you think they were making in the 1920s per day? 50? 100?


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 8, 2010)

should be 10000+ or -  .  who knows. mabey a random number selection with no peticular sequence. if all numbers were consecutive then there would be alot more bikes in the world.


----------

